# Platinum Halfmoon Brother and Sister Hillbilly Love



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello all  Welcome to my first spawn in 10 years. I haven't done fish in a while, Betta are the only fish I've ever done. I saw some Betta's in the LFS and got two. One died within two hours, before even leaving the little plastic box he came in. The other is no prime specimen. It was to late, I had caught the bug. So off I went to trusty old ebay for some quality fish and here is what i found. ​


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

A little about the pair. Well as the title says they are siblings. They are three months old. They have successfully spawn in the past. They come from Thai import parents. These fish are so Asian they came wrapped in Asian language newspaper. This should be easy Of course imma eat those words.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

A front view


----------



## FishMemory (Jul 7, 2015)

Keep us posted can't wait to see the outcome !!


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for the interest. Just loaded up the brine shimp hatcheries but they are malfuntioning. It's ok I know how to fix it so it'll be another day before brine shrimp season starts. All we're waiting on is the male to build a bubble nest. The female is ready she won't stop looking for a way into the other tank and her ovipositor is sticking way out. They've only been in their new tanks since midnight.


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Beautiful!  I want to see the babies!!


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

Fixed the hatcheries with some plumbers putty. Nice deep seats for the marbles now. can't upload right now I'll post pics latter.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

Oops. I messed up. I should have let him build a bubble nest before I let them see each other. He's go bruises on his fins and a vein in one turned blood red. Don't be alarmed by the pink color, it's just the lights. You can only see the bruise on camera with the red and blue lights on. So i separated them with a piece of wrapping paper. Now to add that stuff that helps their fins heal and wait  That was just a stupid mistake. Put them in a new tank and not give them a chance to settle in. I was just so eager. At any rate I've got the hatcheries repaired so in a day or two there will be live food so that will help.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh yeah the female keeps charging the wall like she's gonna try and jump but the waters about and inch low so it shouldn't be a problem. I hoping the male will be better in a week or two.


----------



## FishMemory (Jul 7, 2015)

Can't wait to see the results !


----------



## FishMemory (Jul 7, 2015)

Your bettas looks amazing btw where did you get them


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

That was quick. as soon as I put the paper up and turned the sponge filter on he made bubbles, but the filter blasted it to hell. So I turned off the filter. Plus there was a snail I had to get out that was eating the sword grass.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

FishMemory said:


> Your bettas looks amazing btw where did you get them


A guy on Ebay.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome! I hope they breed well for you!


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

thanks the males sleeping right now I have them on night from 6am-6pm so expect updates around 7pm. That's central time


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

No bubble nest today. It's all strung out along the tank wall. I put a piece of Styrofoam to see if that helps. The water lettuce won't be here till Saturday and its coming from a pond so it'll havta sit in a bucket for a couple of days. It's ok the tank needs time to mature anyway. Also added some java moss to the spawning tank on account of it being good for the fry. After I put it in some miniature cock roach looking thing came darting out, but it didn't last long. I also added three red shrimp to the females tank, hopefully they will breed. She chased them a bit at first but their to big to eat so she gave up.

I got some Stress Coat and some Prime today. The Stress Coat cause of the thining spots in the males fins and the Prime cause I haven't been running the filter on account of it disturbing the nest. I decided Imma turn on the filter till the water lettuce gets here.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

here's the java moss and the styrofoam


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

the whole tank with the java moss before i moved the styrofoam


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok spawns on hold both fish have developed fin rot and I'm not putting them into the NPT's till I figure out why they got sick.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Are these your first NPTs? Have you been testing for ammonia? Dirt can release tons of ammonia at first (depending on what kind you use) and it looks like you used a very thick layer of it. Normally I do about half an inch of dirt capped by about an inch of sand or gravel. Have you been poking the substrate to prevent gas buildup, or you see any gas bubbles coming from the substrate?


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes this is my first NPT. I didn't know any of that. I used spagnum moss, I've since read that can raise the ph. Didn't realize soil released ammonia. Thats what they look like to, like they've been sitting in ammonia in litte cups to long. They aren't freaking out any more in the bowls.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=583178


----------



## LoveMyBettas (Jul 9, 2015)

How are your fish? They are very pretty! I ordered a pair of crowntails!  (I love crowntails, even though they are not as popular (or so i read) now-a-days LO


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

The spawn is canceled. I gave the fish amonia burn cause I put peat moss in the tank for the plants. They have recovered nicely. I've added eco-complete plant substrate and am waiting for the tanks to cycle.

I've decided not to spawn this pair cause they are from the same spawn and they are not top grade fish. I have procured a black and white butterfly male to breed with this female to make Dalmatian fish. This male is a top grade fish and cost more than the pair put together. I call him Genghis Khan.

Not sure why his bowl is cloudy, maybe to much stress coat or maybe the IAL, doesn't matter it's water change day anyway.


----------



## LoveMyBettas (Jul 9, 2015)

These are very nice too!


----------

